# Best .177 gun for $70 or less pleeez help



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

What is the best .177 gun for $70 or less???


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What are you hunting?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I would get something at about 850fps. for rabbits and things like that.
:sniper:


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

small game like squirrels and crows and bunnies and stuff like that


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

?????? baisy powerline 880


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

im not reely goin 4 rabbits but squirrels deffinitly.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If you really just need one that bad, don't get the 880. I have one, and it didn't last but about three months, and the pressure dropped even sooner.

Get a Daisy Powerline model 901. It should only be about $8 more than your projected cost, but it will be a lot better in the long run, and you won't have to worry about breaking it, they're built pretty well.

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------



## Jayrock205 (Oct 29, 2007)

or get a crosman 2104x..has 755 fps and .177 caliber...better than powerline but is 80$


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

scottjes000 said:


> ?????? baisy powerline 880


What's a baisy? :lol:


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I got a crossman storm 1000xt 4 100 dollars at walmart thanks for the thoughts though


----------

